# No.2 bridgeport boring tool head save



## Charles scozzari (Mar 17, 2022)

Hello, I bought this Bridgeport no.2 boring head off e-bay some time ago and finally made the repair that was needed. The arbor threads were stripped beyond repair, so I made the adaptor using a R8 end mill holder and mounted to the ring that is drilled and tapped to the no.2 head. it is press fit and pinned so the tool is now usable again. Thanks for looking.      Charlie.


----------



## extropic (Mar 17, 2022)

When you say "arbor threads" do you mean the threads for the drawbar or threads at the opposite end of the arbor?

Or, do you mead female threads in the back of the boring head body, to receive an arbor?

If you had posted a picture of the damage, it would be easier to understand the fix.


----------



## cathead (Mar 17, 2022)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 17, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Hello, I bought this Bridgeport no.2 boring head off e-bay some time ago and finally made the repair that was needed. The arbor threads were stripped beyond repair, so I made the adaptor using a R8 end mill holder and mounted to the ring that is drilled and tapped to the no.2 head. it is press fit and pinned so the tool is now usable again. Thanks for looking.      Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, you are correct. The threads that were damaged are the threads that accept the mounting arbor at the head. The damaged threads in the body of the head were machined clean to accept the stepped R8 end mill holder.     Thanks.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 17, 2022)

cathead said:


> It's beautiful!


Thanks very much. Charlie.


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 17, 2022)

You do good work


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 17, 2022)

Eyerelief said:


> You do good work


I thank you very much. I just want to add that all those on this site do.    Charlie


----------

